# R33's/R34's IN TOKYO DRIFT....



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

I just came back from watching the new 'Fast and Furious, Tokyo Drift' movie.

Great movie! Lots of sportscars, especially japanese, including many Skylines, as far as I could see, R33's and R34's, and it's all mixed with a good story(and lots of veeeeeery sexy ladies)

See it if you have the chance and you're into japanese sportscars (I know you are )


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I wonder what for they use GTR´s in a drift movie


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Because you can set it to rwd only


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Flint I have been told a certain person pops up at the end of the film?

Would you PM me who it is? I reckon it`s Vin Diesel.....


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

they converted an evo 8 to rear wheel drive for this film so they could drift it? I never had any problems getting my 7 sideways with 4wd? :S


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

good film but could of been better.. bet there will be a 4th

Dan


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Trev said:


> Flint I have been told a certain person pops up at the end of the film?
> 
> Would you PM me who it is? I reckon it`s Vin Diesel.....


My lips are sealed....


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Forget the cars, what about those lurverlee ladies. makes you want to buy an air ticket & head striaght for Japan:smokin:


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

I love the two fit birds in the R33 GTR.When the guy does a doughnut around them at the lights.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

so is this movie worth seeing or what? i liked the first one, quite good story. but the second one was so rubbish i told my self not to see F&F3. but considering the good reviews, worth it?

as for the ladies, love the asians


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

bkvj said:


> so is this movie worth seeing or what? i liked the first one, quite good story. but the second one was so rubbish i told my self not to see F&F3. but considering the good reviews, worth it?
> 
> as for the ladies, love the asians


Ditto! First one was good, second was [email protected], had no storyline really, bad actors and it was just filled with guns and money


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What is nice with F&F is the fact that from the first movie on , many people out there are now more excited to see your Skylines, Supras ,Rx7s then Porsches or Ferraris . . . it's a dump movie but the only real and biggest attempt to promote the jap. sports/performance car industrie out side japan . . . if you have to wait for the japs. to promote it , then we would wait long time . . 

Just that I am [email protected] off by the fact that they shoot the movie in Japan and that there is anyway only 3% real jap. tuning scene essence inside!! 

They could do the best (looking ) movie about jap.performance cars of all times in Japan, but it's a veilside multicolor show with chinese actors, playing in Hollywood the most of the time . .because shooting in japan is too expensive . . . baahh


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

My mate went to go and see the movie (lives in the usa) says that this movie is so so bad...

and yup vin diesel turns up at the end


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

my mate worked on this film, and most of the drifting was CGI, 
which is a big shame,


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sky 1t said:


> Forget the cars, what about those lurverlee ladies. makes you want to buy an air ticket & head striaght for Japan:smokin:


I think you mean China 


...or So Cal


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

sexy gtr said:


> my mate worked on this film, and most of the drifting was CGI,
> which is a big shame,


You're mistaken.


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

this film is what you want it to be escapism, cars, girls , fun, and cheesy soundtrack, dont take it to seriously and you will enjoy,
and vinny diesal does appear bet hes in the fourth


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

See the scene on the docks where the guy is practising the drifting?
There are two fisherman commenting on the drifting.Did anyone recognise who one of the guys were?
Hint - If you are into jap circuit racing then you will know!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

chicanemusic said:


> See the scene on the docks where the guy is practising the drifting?
> There are two fisherman commenting on the drifting.Did anyone recognise who one of the guys were?
> Hint - If you are into jap circuit racing then you will know!



If they are into drifting then they're even more likely to know who he is.....


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Seen it too - very good ending.  

4th will no doubt be on its way...


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Bean said:


> You're mistaken.


you'll be surprised :smokin:


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

I'd like to see any drifter drift up a 180 car park path.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

See this movie for what it is. 
I saw it mainly for the cars (and girls )
The story is not award winning but that's not the purpose of this movie.
Movies about cars and streetrace are rare so I'll watch them regardless of the story.
And if there will be a no. 4 I will watch that too....definately


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

The reason why Tokyo Drift was mostly not filmed in Japan is because of the difficulties in persuading the government to close off public roads in Japan for filming. Added to which - the majority of touge roads are in forests, making it very hard to film cars. Even helicopters would have difficulty filming from above with so much tree cover. 

So in the end, much of it was filmed on sets, in the States. 

I've yet to see it. 

Not going to be a realistic movie, but should be entertaining. 

Certainly these films have done a good job to promote the Jap car scene, so for that it should be supported by us Jap car enthusiasts.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Newera said:


> Certainly these films have done a good job to promote the Jap car scene, so for that it should be supported by us Jap car enthusiasts.



Absolutely true Newera, good point


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

sexy gtr said:


> you'll be surprised :smokin:


Maybe - but I know a few of the guys on the 2nd Unit and a lot of it was filmed for real. In post-production I guess it was tweaked - but, for sure, not _all _CGI.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't seen the movie yet but isn't there a very popular drift R34 GTR converted to rear wheel drive "Signal" Skyline?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Does your car make an appearance Bean?

I can't stand the first two F&F films, complete and utter rubbish. Cheesy acting, unrealisitic races and chases and the worst modified cars I've seen.

I'd rather sit in front of a mirror and watch my hair grow.

Can't see this one being worth watching.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

What made me laugh was the 'lets race, it'll sort all our problems' attitude!!! That old Jap gangster dude would of told the Yank to sod off and got his boys to sort the problem the old skool way!

Reckon most of the mountain road drift stuff was CGI? Though the most annoying thing about the film was the amount of cars that got trashed. Every scratch and bump, I was grabbing the cinema seat and closing my eyes! I mean, that Jap engined Mustang [I wondering if they actual made one?] was so sweet, then he f*cked it up. And the dick in the Viper at the beginning. Oh, and what happened to any kind of police investigation into how some guy got killed in his RX7 while being shot at by the local gangster family?!?!


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Bean said:


> Maybe - but I know a few of the guys on the 2nd Unit and a lot of it was filmed for real. In post-production I guess it was tweaked - but, for sure, not _all _CGI.


O yeah totally agree, 

not saying that all was CGI, but alot was!
F&F has some CGI but most of it were real stunts
then 2F2F had a whole race that was CGI, (the first race were they jumped the bridge)


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

I just watched the film....i found it entertaining, and alot better than the first 2!! 
Alot of nice cars involved, i found it hard to believe a car could drift around a spiral staircase but in the end, was entertaining. 
I was surprised to see Tsuchiya in the film, he had a couple lines, but it was cool....made me laugh!
Overall, cool film - worth watching.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

BUG4LIFE said:


> I mean, that Jap engined Mustang [I wondering if they actual made one?]


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0463985/trivia



> One of the Mustangs (out of 5) was actually converted to use a Nissan Skyline GT-R engine and transmission, just as the storyline says happened. However, that process took considerably more than just one evening as it did in the movie.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

just watching it again now :smokin: 

Dan


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

sexy gtr said:


> my mate worked on this film, and most of the drifting was CGI,
> which is a big shame,


What a load of rubbish


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Over 200 cars were built or sourced for use in the film. The Car budget was $7,000,000 us dollars. The job of sourcing and building these cars fell to Dennis McCarthy, out of a warehouse in Glendale California. Most of the filming as done in Los Angeles,with use of some new road signs and fresh neon!!!!! 

The filming that was carried out in Japan was done illegally as the govement would not grant licences to shut roads for filming!

The Mustang is a 67 fastback. The engine was a RB26 coupled to a five speed box, which was run at only 340hp. It pulled 0-60 in 5.38 seconds and run a 13.36 standing quarter.

The wheels were Volk Racing Grey GT-7 Wheels running 245/35/19" fronts & 275/35/19" rears.

Source of information an interview with Dennis McCarthy in June 2006 edition of Hot Rod ( US edition )


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

R1 Nismo said:


> Over 200 cars were built or sourced for use in the film. The Car budget was $7,000,000 us dollars. The job of sourcing and building these cars fell to Dennis McCarthy, out of a warehouse in Glendale California. Most of the filming as done in Los Angeles,with use of some new road signs and fresh neon!!!!!
> 
> The filming that was carried out in Japan was done illegally as the govement would not grant licences to shut roads for filming!
> 
> ...


All correct except for this part...



> The filming that was carried out in Japan was done illegally as the govement would not grant licences to shut roads for filming!


They used a private mountain road for the drift sequences and they used a part of the expressway which is not owned by the Metropolitan Government (they still couldn't actually close it though).
It was not 'illegal'.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

I have only quoted from the printed interview! So as ever we should not belive all we read in the press!


----------



## johnser (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm just back from the US here I saw an extended Making of program on the Fast and the Furious film. Most of the racing/drifting scenes were shot for real with tweaks done in CGI for effect. The reason for this was in responce to the second movie, where the biggest critism of the movie from punters was all the obvious CGI shots.

The biggest CGI/composite scene is at the end when the two cars are racing down the hill, there is an over head shot of both cars which is very bad CGI but at least they merged it into real footage as the cars came past the camera.

Over all I really enjoyed the film, great cars, good action, great cars and lets not forget the ladies. Also a good sound track.

The making of which I saw will be included in the DVD which is due for release at the end of the year.

Just my 2 cents

John


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

johnser said:


> The biggest CGI/composite scene is at the end when the two cars are racing down the hill, there is an over head shot of both cars which is very bad CGI but at least they merged it into real footage as the cars came past the camera.


Yeah, I know the shot you mean and it's really obvious that it's graphics when the cars are far away


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just been to see Tokyo Drift,it was ok-But my favourite one is the original.
Tons of action-worth a look.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Any 32's in the film ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

madenglishman said:


> Any 32's in the film ?



Sure is


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Pikey said:


> What a load of rubbish


Okay mate


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

just saw it: awesome

at least 20 times better than the second one


I'm not going to compare it with the first one, different times


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is that Mustang:
http://hotrodhomepage.com/?p=68


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> I wonder what for they use GTR´s in a drift movie


You donut round them, creating a wall of smoke :smokin:


----------



## wangan_x (Jun 20, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> What is nice with F&F is the fact that from the first movie on , many people out there are now more excited to see your Skylines, Supras ,Rx7s then Porsches or Ferraris . . . it's a dump movie but the only real and biggest attempt to promote the jap. sports/performance car industrie out side japan . . . if you have to wait for the japs. to promote it , then we would wait long time . .
> 
> Just that I am [email protected] off by the fact that they shoot the movie in Japan and that there is anyway only 3% real jap. tuning scene essence inside!!
> 
> They could do the best (looking ) movie about jap.performance cars of all times in Japan, but it's a veilside multicolor show with chinese actors, playing in Hollywood the most of the time . .because shooting in japan is too expensive . . . baahh


the first one is what brought alot of the people we don't want into this car scene. i.e people who have no clue what a turbo is...



sexy gtr said:


> my mate worked on this film, and most of the drifting was CGI,
> which is a big shame,


they brought in a couple of real D1GP drifters for the movie... i highly doubt it was extremely CGI'd, maybe touch ups but not alot.



NickM said:


> Does your car make an appearance Bean?
> 
> I can't stand the first two F&F films, complete and utter rubbish. Cheesy acting, unrealisitic races and chases and the worst modified cars I've seen.
> 
> ...


the first two were done by a completely different director and writer



BUG4LIFE said:


> What made me laugh was the 'lets race, it'll sort all our problems' attitude!!! That old Jap gangster dude would of told the Yank to sod off and got his boys to sort the problem the old skool way!
> 
> Reckon most of the mountain road drift stuff was CGI? Though the most annoying thing about the film was the amount of cars that got trashed. Every scratch and bump, I was grabbing the cinema seat and closing my eyes! I mean, that Jap engined Mustang [I wondering if they actual made one?] was so sweet, then he f*cked it up. And the dick in the Viper at the beginning. Oh, and what happened to any kind of police investigation into how some guy got killed in his RX7 while being shot at by the local gangster family?!?!


i was under the impression that the yakuza pretty much own Japan and its government.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

You are right, the movie surely brought some dumps into th escene , but because there is actually a real JDM scene in the UK, with many diffrent high spec cars . .in the EU. it's still rare to have jap. tuned imports, Skylines is as rare as Nessi!

But every body knows the GTR now and plays it on the PS2 or watches it in F&F . . .so I prefer they get excited , when I drive by inside my Skyline, then thinking it is a stupid moded Subaru! . . . The image of Porsche and Ferrari, BMW is trembleing among the teenagers of today, good for the jap. market cars in the future . . . . sad this evolution had to come only with a dump Movie and a Videogame machine . . .


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I finally went to see it last night & people are going to hate me for saying this but I enjoyed it! The first fifteen minutes was a bit  but after that it got much better ...

Nice touch with Vin at the end as well


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I would rather hammer a rusty nail through my nutsack than watch this film.

All its going to do is encourage brainless morons into thinking they are now drift hero's, as opposed to drag hero's, from the first one.

It's interesting to note the change of opinions on this forum over the years too...


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

you gote be openminded.
everyone hated the second one.so maybe the directors decided to listen to some of the fans for a change...and set the next one right,the third one was excelent.
if you own a jap super car then it makes you feel good about what you have.
if you dont own one,it will make you want to own one.
i recognised the two guys on the docks,they are judges at d1,their favorite word 'BAKKA' japanese for stupid.
remember,your going to the movie to be entertained,not watch a documentry...ofcourse its gona be jazzed up!!!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

forgot to say,i drove the gtr to the cinema,parked it right outside the place.when i came out there was a crowd arround my car,just taking fone pics etc,no stupid questions,like how fast it go?or spin the wheels,just sensible young guys and gals who respect the extra mile i have went to in order to own my dream car.

you gota remember,those of us lucky to own a skyline are kinda role models.
i just drove it of easy,doing all the lane changes and indicating properly


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

irishboy1977 said:


> if you own a jap super car then it makes you feel good about what you have.
> if you dont own one,it will make you want to own one.


I have to say, it has completely the opposite effect for me.

I've already had the p*ss ripped along the lines of "you used to own one of those Skyline things didn't you?"

To then be called a boy racer etc etc.

I could have shriveled up & died  

Ultimately it doesn't give a very good reputation for the car int he long run IMO.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

its just a matter of opinion....
i would NEVER be ashamed to own a gtr,
when i think of boy racers i think-corsa's saxo's and 306d's with bodykits.
i live my life for me and would never worry about anothers opinion....
if anyone thought a gtr or any other jap car was cheap and nasty then cos it was in that movie then i think they didnt get held enough as a kid!!


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

I just hope they use the same people for the fourth film as they did in fnf3


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

nice girls / nice cars / nice drift work, n i wish that guy didnt get cooked in his RX, he was prety kool, except he never stopped eating peanuts or something. Well i enjoyed it, but then im easy to please


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

O and i forgot ,,, Vin's speech ,,, Hun was into american muscle when he was with Vin ??? not realy sure how to take that,, what is Vin realy saying lollol


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

-C- said:


> It's interesting to note the change of opinions on this forum over the years too...


Bout time some mentioned the massive about of new names drenching the forum with posts, all new names to my eyes, and not real car owners more enthusiasts with big gobs, who think they know stuff.'


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Whatever has been said - I really enjoyed it ... some very nice cars - now if only I could persuade my girlfriend to let me sell the house so we could live in a garage ..


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

-C- said:


> I have to say, it has completely the opposite effect for me.
> 
> I've already had the p*ss ripped along the lines of "you used to own one of those Skyline things didn't you?"
> 
> ...


Just my two penn'orth but I think you bother too much about what other people think of you...


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Haribo said:


> Bout time some mentioned the massive about of new names drenching the forum with posts, all new names to my eyes, and not real car owners more enthusiasts with big gobs, who think they know stuff.'


Interesting comment from someone who posted this:

_"o yer and on a similar note, people who wen they were new and made mistakes and wer jumped on (perhaps a little harshly) who then after being here a few weeks do the same that people did to them wen they wer new to newbies who wern't as bad as them in the first place lol does my f'ing tree in!

o yer and people who complain about the way people talk on here, if u can understand them wats the problem? i understand that people take it a bit far with hardcore text speak but wats the problem with missing 'H's and using 'u' instead of 'you'."_

less than a year ago...

And looking at your postcount you ain't exactly shy either buddy!


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

touché


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Tigerbay said:


> i wish that guy didnt get cooked in his RX, he was prety kool, except he never stopped eating peanuts or something.



That's why the bloody thing went up so quickly, remember what happened to one peanut when you set it on fire in first year biology 




Haribo said:


> Bout time some mentioned the massive about of new names drenching the forum with posts, all new names to my eyes, and not real car owners more enthusiasts with big gobs, who think they know stuff.'


Your not the only person on this forum who has changed there name ...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> Interesting comment from someone who posted this:
> 
> _"o yer and on a similar note, people who wen they were new and made mistakes and wer jumped on (perhaps a little harshly) who then after being here a few weeks do the same that people did to them wen they wer new to newbies who wern't as bad as them in the first place lol does my f'ing tree in!
> 
> ...


iv been here a good while though i think you'll find, and yes i did make that comment, but things have changed, because the people who join arent newbies to the web game, their people who are signed up to at least 4 other forums and regularly posts ther crap on them all.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That's why the bloody thing went up so quickly, remember what happened to one peanut when you set it on fire in first year biology
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well mystery man, who are you?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Haribo said:


> well mystery man, who are you?



Who said it was me personally  After some thread reading the other night I was merely commenting that people as well as yourself have judging by the number of posts which say can I change my name.

Just merely pointing it out.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Are there any rumours of a no. 4?


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

irishboy1977 said:


> its just a matter of opinion....
> i would NEVER be ashamed to own a gtr,
> when i think of boy racers i think-corsa's saxo's and 306d's with bodykits.
> i live my life for me and would never worry about anothers opinion....
> if anyone thought a gtr or any other jap car was cheap and nasty then cos it was in that movie then i think they didnt get held enough as a kid!!



Here here


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

In many years from now, all we will have are movies documenting our era in history. I'll be able to show my kids the car "daddy used to drive" (unless I still have the GTR). Better than having nothing at all.

Much more fun showing an interesting, action packed film than a boring, slow, rip-yer-guts out documentary narrated by some monotonous bloke.

And unlike most of y'all, I actually drove a green eclipse when the first movie came out  Surprise, surpise I lived through the "horrors" of the silly questions..


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Good point GTuned... 
And very true...


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

When I got out of the cinema, there were a few modded cars screeching around the car park (one of them was actually managing to get the back end out in a fairly tight space).
This resulted in me and the guys all puling out of the car park like we were 17 again (but this time we've all got at least 200bhp per tonne).:bowdown1: 

Luckily it only lasted about 100 yards then we all slowed down - as we rounded the one-way system we saw all of the guys who had been pulled over by the police after the showing that ended 15 mins before ours.

Remember this if you go to watch it - a bit like when you come out of a Starwars movie making lightsabre noises and talking like Yoda - if lightsabres were real, you'd nip into the nearest cantina & have somebody's arm off :smokin: 
With cars its a bit of a problem, because they are real & you can jump in and go crazy - even more so the cheeky police wait just around the corner, not in front of the cinema


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Flint said:


> Are there any rumours of a no. 4?


Yes,i heard of nice ladys,fast looking cars,bling bling cars,boring story.

PS: In the german translation of T.D the said over the S15: we have only used the best parts,new pistons,new .........,new carburators ...............,.........,....... I mean,that was the point where the movie was over for me:chairshot


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Yes,i heard of nice ladys,fast looking cars,bling bling cars,boring story.
> 
> PS: In the german translation of T.D the said over the S15: we have only used the best parts,new pistons,new .........,new carburators ...............,.........,....... I mean,that was the point where the movie was over for me:chairshot


 . . . T.D.:hey girls you want a Snickers? . . . quote . . . . I think the movie will be blown into pieces by the jap. audience in Japan . . .


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I actually saw the movie last night for the first time.

The movie surprised me, it wasn't that bad as I thought.

The biggest surprise for me in the movie was to see the Drift King him self Keiichi Tsuchiya fishing from the pier, I'm a big fan of that guy   

Did he do any of the actual drifting in the video?? Anyone knows?


----------

